# Crossley & Britsh Polar engines



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Just found two film on You Tube...

London River - A Review of Crossley Engines (c.1954)

&

British Polar engine Start Up



The first is one quite film on the river and good footage. The British polar Engine... well... sweet noise!

Stephen


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Crossley two strokes were a great little engine, just needed a regular decoke.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

chadburn said:


> Crossley two strokes were a great little engine, just needed a regular decoke.



Had a pair of them in the Topsham and Tara II.... the former Red Funnel Tug/Tenders.... Gatcombe and Calshot. Gave long life for sure. Must admit that from the wheelhouse they were quiet... just enough to let you know that the revs were not at zero! It happened once.... even surprise the Chief and Second as well. Called down to the afterdeck asking what happen with the revs? He says, "I thought she was going rather slow as well!" 

Stephen


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Good combination a Crossley 8 cyl and MWD gearbox, spent a period of time as Chief in the Home Trade whilst the first born was due down the slipway then it was back to the Foreign Trade.


----------



## Doxfordman (Mar 29, 2005)

Just been in Hong Kong, pretty sure the Star Ferries have Crossleys in them.


----------

